# STOLEN MALTESE...does it scare you?



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

So, I was scared having one maltese, having read horror stories of dog-napping, and having experienced it myself, but having two malts now, just makes me down right paranoid. I know there are bad people out there who will take my babies, and I cant leave them alone, EVER now. Anyone feel the same, or have advise for me, on how to calm the heck down? Reading about the dog theft in Florida this morning did NOT help, when I look:angry:ed at the list of most commonly stolen dogs, and there was Maltese, right at the top of the list!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine are never out alone, so I don't really worry about it. I can imagine having experienced it though, would stress me out as well!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's scary. I would never leave them alone when we are outside. You know how people tie their dog's leash to a pole to grab a coffee from Starbucks? Yeah, not gonna happen. Also, never gonna leave them in the car. 

I take the necessary precautions but don't worry too much about it. If random people ask me how much they cost I lie and say not a lot, they are mutts sold as 'discount doggies'. 

When we leave them alone at he we monitor them frequently via Dropcam. All these things make me feel safe, hopefully I'm never forced to think otherwise.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I worry when I leave the house, and they are here alone, that should a thief enter the house, he will take my babies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> It's scary. I would never leave them alone when we are outside. You know how people tie their dog's leash to a pole to grab a coffee from Starbucks? Yeah, not gonna happen. Also, never gonna leave them in the car.
> 
> I take the necessary precautions but don't worry too much about it. If random people ask me how much they cost I lie and say not a lot, they are mutts sold as 'discount doggies'.
> 
> When we leave them alone at he we monitor them frequently via Dropcam. All these things make me feel safe, hopefully I'm never forced to think otherwise.


What is Dropcam?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't leave ours in the car, but am ok w/them being home alone. I do know there are break-ins in our neighborhood. DH was stopped by a patrol car (lights & all) recently when he was running to get to the store before it closed---the cops told him about the break-ins in our neighborhood. I can only do what I can do, and I have to leave the rest w/God. Nothing is safe entirely, but I can't live in fear either.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> What is Dropcam?


Nanny cam, dropcam is one such service that allows remote viewing and recording. I used to have verizon, but recently moved my home automation services to another co an now use dlink.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> What is Dropcam?


A camera to spy on your fluffs when you're gone. They just sleep, it's not too entertaining. 

I use my iphone to view what's going on. It sends me an alert when it detects motion. Secondly I can speak through it. So if say they hear weird sounds outside and start barking I can say "quiet" through the camera. We got it to monitor Gustave's separation anxiety when he started showing signs and it was one of the tools that helped us get it under control fast.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I also never leave mine alone outside. I bought a Dropcam a few months ago and have loved being able to check in on them on my iPhone. I used the microphone the other day to tell Ella, "Quiet," when I saw her barking at the window (even though the blind was closed.) She ignored me, but it scared Gracie. She looked around the room obviously wondering where my voice was coming from. Then she slunk into her carrier that I always leave open for them, and she hid there for awhile. I won't be using the microphone again, but it gives me comfort to know that if someone did break into the house, I would have a video of him/her.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I would invest in a drop cam-- I have one and it will record and let you know the minute someone walks in the house.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I have never heard of a drop cam, but I will look it up right now! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Scares me to death so I never leave them in the car alone or outside alone and we have an alarm system, all to protect the babies if we have to be gone...Especially with my long days for treatment.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found it...
https://www.dropcam.com/buy


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Having a dog stolen from you is like having a family member die unexpectedly. I've been through both unfortunately.

I wish dropcams existed when we had Riley. Will definitely consider buying one now after what we've been through with him.

As for Gus, he never gets left alone outside. He also doesn't get walks outosde our apartment complex (sad but necesssary...it's not in the best part of the city). Instead, We purposely go to the nice dog park and outdoor mall for the walks. When he ventures out of the apartment, he's in a carrier.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this what some of you have? If so, would you buy this one again?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dropcam-Wi-Fi-Wireless-Monitoring-Camera/dp/B006P88VSE]Amazon.com: Dropcam Wi-Fi Wireless Video Monitoring Camera: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm home most of the time and I never let Leila outside alone or leave her in the car. I had an alarm system installed this summer and it helps me feel better that a burglar would more than likely go to another house without monitoring instead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Here in southern California, its SO very common to hear about dog theft. My little Yuki got stolen for 5 hours last year, when he wandered into the front yard for a few minutes. My son hadnt closed the gate all the way, and Yuki was still in our yard, when a neighbor snatched him up. We had the police here, the whole street out knocking on doors looking for him, and I think the neighbord got scared, being that we live on the same **** street, she figured she was gonna get get caught, so she brought him back. It was one of the worst days in my life : (((


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Are your babies microchipped? It's another precaution to take.
Xoxox


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine are microchipped, but I am still paranoid. We live in a house now, but I am still scared. We also have a dog walker which makes me feel better, but what if someone is watching the place or something... I really want to get an alarm system... about how much do those run money-wise? Dropcam is another option... but I am afraid it'd be too late by the time we go there...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Is this what some of you have? If so, would you buy this one again?
> 
> Amazon.com: Dropcam Wi-Fi Wireless Video Monitoring Camera: Camera & Photo


I have the older model that came out first so if I were going to buy today I would get the update. I can see from my iphone etc. The key to it all is to make sure your router is close by for the best results.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

A microchip does you NO GOOD AT ALL when your dog is stolen. I only helps you if your dog is picked up by animal control, or a good samaritan, and they are actually looking for the owner.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Is this what some of you have? If so, would you buy this one again?
> 
> Amazon.com: Dropcam Wi-Fi Wireless Video Monitoring Camera: Camera & Photo


Just saw this. That's what we have and I would definitely buy that again. It was recommended to me by Stacy (bellaratamaltese) when we were looking for solutions for monitoring Gustave's SA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

It does scare me alot yes, there are very few people I trust with Sammy, he only really is either with myself, my bf or his dog walker. Recently my uncle (who has a little fluff) took their dog and Sammy a walk around the block and I was on edge until they returned. I always make sure my security door is locked if he is home himself and I also don't leave anything, apart from the radio, on if he is home as I am so paranoid about fires aswell.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

I run a Facebook page for my local area for lost and found pets and we have seen a significant increase in missing dogs that never are found (many are probably stolen). Dog flippers and dog fighters are scanning craigslist and newspaper ads looking for free dogs. When they can't get enough free animals to use as bait dogs, they resort to stealing dogs from people's yards. Many of these dog nappers will leave a gate open to make you think that they wandered off because someone left the gate open. Dogs are either re-sold or used as bait dogs (and die).

Please always keep your Maltese (and any pet) in your sight. Dog thefts, like many other crimes, are crimes of opportunity.

Also, make sure your dog is micro-chipped. Then make sure the chip is registered with the correct information. We have had some recent found dogs, including a Maltese, with a chip but the chip is either unregistered or the information is no longer current or correct.

Another strange thing: we have had a few Malteses and Yorkies show up found on the streets and then no one claims them. Hard for me to believe but it happens...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am retired and usually home all day, but still I never leave my 3 alone in the car or outside...fortunately, we live in a nice neighborhood where this is rare but it can happen... I feel it is safe to leave them home alone when I go out for short periods of time...


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

Minnie is never alone, when we go to work she goes to my aunts house down the street and hangs with their 2 doxie's until I pick her up. They have an alarm system in the house so if they go out they set it.

I do not take her into any stores and leave her in the cart, they can easily get picked up when your back is turned. I do take her to PetSmart - Petco but she is on a leash and its held close to me.

I worried about leaving her at the groomers - when I checked out most places its a leave in the morning pick up at the end of the day thing and I didnt like that so I go to Petsmart and she is in and out in one hour and I stay in the store sitting on the bench outside the groomers with my IPad to occupy my time. 

She is my kid and I would be devastated if anything happened to her so we take precautions. My heart just breaks when I read about missing pups.


----------

